# Hualluga Canyon Ameerega Trivittata Viv



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of a group of four Hualluga Canyon trivs! They should be arriving from Understory Enterprises somewhere around 9/11 or 9/12 

After reading up in them, I've constructed this viv with a running stream and a turtle filter tucked out of sight under the false bottom (access panel seen in first video below).

I'm hoping the plants grow in a bit before they get here... I am definitely going to need to add a little more foliage before adding the frogs... The vivarium is an ExoTerra 36x18x18.

-Christian


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice setup. 
I too am contemplating a build with a running creek, but I plan on using a Tetra Reptofilter, but my question is how did you make the creek bed. I really like the looks of it.
BTW, that is a cool looking frog you are awaiting. The best of luck with them. They sure have a nice new home.
Christine


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice tank. I have never had them, but George Gazonas has a group and they perch of broad leaves at the top corners of the tank. Might want a philo, alocasia or something strong enough for the weight of these frogs.


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Talk to stemcellar, Try to have a good amount of aroids in there. I have a 40br I plan on setting up for them.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

tfox799947 said:


> I too am contemplating a build with a running creek, but I plan on using a Tetra Reptofilter, but my question is how did you make the creek bed. I really like the looks of it.


Thanks! I stole the creek build from Mellowroo421... I took a block of foam, carved it, plumbed it, smeared it completely with 100% silicone (black and brown), then pressed small gravel and sand into the sides and bed. The whole thing sits on top of the egg crate (as seen in first video).



JeremyHuff said:


> Nice tank. I have never had them, but George Gazonas has a group and they perch of broad leaves at the top corners of the tank. Might want a philo, alocasia or something strong enough for the weight of these frogs.


Thanks Jeremy! I'm trying to track down some shorter alocasias and philos... I've got some planting spots reserved in there for them... Makes me wish the tank was 24" tall, not 18 :|


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I was able to snag an alocasia from another tank


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Tank looks great and I like how you did the stream and have an access panel for maintenance. When I had mine they also likes to perch on alocasia leaves, nice addition!

What type of water did you use in the viv? I had my water stream completely cycled by the time I added my trivs to the tank with the help of a liquid nitrifying bacteria blend to eliminate any chance of ammonia/nitrite spiked water to be the only source for the frogs in the tank. I think that water quality in an amphibian tank is just as important as it is with aquatic fish species/invertebrates/etc.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> What type of water did you use in the viv? I had my water stream completely cycled by the time I added my trivs to the tank with the help of a liquid nitrifying bacteria blend to eliminate any chance of ammonia/nitrite spiked water to be the only source for the frogs in the tank. I think that water quality in an amphibian tank is just as important as it is with aquatic fish species/invertebrates/etc.


I used a 50/50 mixture of spring and R/O water. The water will be cycled for almost a month by the time frogs will be in it.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Any reason for the 50/50 mixture? Just curious. I like to keep a log of my water testings in my tanks to watch the beginnings of cycle and monitor nitrates over time, also reminds me when to change out the carbon in my filters.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I was out of R/O water and wanted to test the pumps out right away... I think the spring water probably adds some mineral value to the overall water quality as well...


----------

